# jaws of life



## cecymena

alguien sabe qué significa Jaws of Life?? el texto dice: they had to cut him out of the car with the Jaws of Life.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Renaissance Woman

es una maquina grande que usan los bomberos, policia para emergencias. It is like a big saw that can cut through metal, glass, etc..


----------



## Mirlo

No se la traducción, pero se que es una herramienta que se usa para cortar el metal del carro para sacar a las victimas de accidentes de transito, especialmente en cuestiones de vida y muerte.
Esperemos a ver si alguien sabe como se dice en español.
Saludos,


----------



## cecymena

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## araceli

Lo vi en Google como *mandíbulas neumáticas*, hay otras formas de llamarla pero me suenan a espanglish.


----------



## mora

Hola

Jaws of Life = Quijadas de la Vida

Mora


----------



## hermenator

mora said:


> Hola
> 
> Jaws of Life = Quijadas de la Vida
> 
> Mora


 
Mora, "quijadas de la vida" al menos a mí que soy hispanoparlante nativo no me suena a nada. Esa traducción se me figura literal y por tanto no transporta el significado o la idea deseada. Habría que buscar el término en un diccionario técnico. 

Sierra para cortar metal?
Mordazas neumáticas? 

Algo por el estilo. Sin embargo, no lo encontré en varios foros de traducción que busqué, así que pues el que tenga tiempo y lo encuentre que busque y nos haga el favor de compartir dicho término. Saludos


----------



## vicdark

En base a http://www.palaciorescatista.com.mx/catalogo.php?Submit=Buscar&idcategoria=11

tal vez podrían llamarse *"cortadoras de rescatista"*


----------



## ccugalde

Saludos

En Mexico se usa la traducción literal "quijadas


----------



## ccugalde

Saludos

En Mexico se utiliza la traduccion literal "quijadas de la vida", asi es como se le conoce a estas herramientas entre los rescatistas

espero te sirva


----------



## Kibramoa

Parece que lo más común es "quijadas de la vida".
...el Gobierno del Estado entregó 6 ambulancias equipadas y 1 *mecanismo de “Quijadas de la Vida”*  a seis delegaciones del Estado... [http://www.saludsonora.gob.mx/?p=117]
...no fue necesario utilizar las *herramientas llamadas “quijadas de la vida” *para rescatar el cuerpo...[http://www.tulahidalgo.com/blog/actualidadynoticias]

Igual que en el enlace que puso vicdark en el #8, en esta tienda de productos para bomberos muestran varios modelos y cada uno tiene un nombre específico.
[http://www.fabregat.com/catalogo/index.php/cPath/34?osCsid=5e923393979e2b78f66963014f24afaa]

Por lo que creo que el público en general le dice "quijadas de la vida" pero los bomberos usan el nombre específico según la función y el modelo que tengan a su disposición o necesiten: bolsa/cojín, cortador, separador, cortador-separador.


----------



## Mirlo

Kibramoa said:


> Parece que lo más común es "quijadas de la vida".
> ...el Gobierno del Estado entregó 6 ambulancias equipadas y 1 *mecanismo de “Quijadas de la Vida”* a seis delegaciones del Estado... [http://www.saludsonora.gob.mx/?p=117]
> ...no fue necesario utilizar las *herramientas llamadas “quijadas de la vida” *para rescatar el cuerpo...[http://www.tulahidalgo.com/blog/actualidadynoticias]
> 
> Igual que en el enlace que puso vicdark en el #8, en esta tienda de productos para bomberos muestran varios modelos y cada uno tiene un nombre específico.
> [http://www.fabregat.com/catalogo/index.php/cPath/34?osCsid=5e923393979e2b78f66963014f24afaa]
> 
> Por lo que creo que el público en general le dice "quijadas de la vida" pero los bomberos usan el nombre específico según la función y el modelo que tengan a su disposición o necesiten: bolsa/cojín, cortador, separador, cortador-separador.


 
Creo que le dicen "quijadas de la vida" porque están haciendo una traducción literal, lo cual en casas no se puede hacer porque suena ridículo, como es el caso.
"Jaw" no sólo significa "quijada" también:
_mecánica_ (_of a wrench, pliers_) mandíbula, mordaza
Y en este caso es como una *pinza mecánica* y sé, que ya saben el uso.

Espero, que no continúen usando "quijadas".

Saludos,


----------



## cabazorro

Estoy de acuerdo, encontré esto 
Saludos.
http://www.palaciorescatista.com.mx/catalogo.php?Submit=Buscar&idcategoria=202


----------



## hermenator

Desgraciadamente como hay cada persona por ahí ostentádose como "traductor" (ojo: no es lo mismo saber inglés que traducir) , el internet está plagado de textos traducidos por con términos 100% literales, que a mí en lo personal me provocan nauseas.
No dudo que exista el término y que así sea usado extraoficialmente, pero de eso a que exista como tal en el argot técnico, hay una diferencia. 

Si en una interpretación yo digo "mandíbulas de la vida", siento que nadie en el foro, salvo algún extranjero me entendería. Y eso porque lo estaría pensando en su idioma.

"Pinzas rescatistas", "tenazas salvavidas", "tijeras corta-acero" o algo por el estilo transmitirían mucho mejor el mensaje o la idea.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

cecymena said:


> alguien sabe qué significa Jaws of Life?? el texto dice: they had to cut him out of the car with the Jaws of Life.



En España he encontrado que los bomberos lo llaman "cojín neumático".


----------



## vicdark

No hace mucho, hubo un hilo sobre el tema, y traía varias sugerencias. Te recomiendo hacer una busqueda.


----------



## Peter P

Esto yo lo traduzco como *"Juego de herramientas de salvamento". *Creo que es más entendible y apropiado.

Howstuffworks "How the *Jaws of Life* Work"- [ Traduzca esta página ]

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## SanLucas14

Hola a todos en este hilo.

Ya que estamos con el tema, quisiera que pasen por aquí y me den una mano:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=5758960#post5758960

Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## Luliest

"Jaws of Life" es una marca registrada IDEX, pero es su nombre popular. 

En español se llaman *separadores*. 

Para ser más específico se pueden llamar *separadores hidráulicos* o *separadores de rescate*.

También se puede usar la palabra* cizalla*.


----------



## Ciprianus

Son dos herramientas hidruálicas distintas, el separador (spreader), y la cizalla (shear).


----------



## Mariaseglop

Creo que se refiere a un dispositivo de excarceración que usan los bomberos.


----------



## Benzene

_Mi pequeña ayuda es esta foto:




Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## EvanWilliams

They are what you use to save someone from “the jaws of death.” That’s the origin among EMS/ER people. Pneumatic pincers, spreaders etc.  
Above answers cover it.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Se refiere a cizallas, separadores y cilindros hidráulicos en el contexto de herramientas de corte y separación para rescate y extricación vehicular. Como denominador genérico, *herramientas hidráulicas para extricación *podría funcionar -o simplemente *herramientas hidráulicas de rescate*. De buscar una lectura más literal, antes que "mandíbula/quijada de la vida", utilizado ocasionalmente aunque suena bastante mal en este contexto, lo leería más bien como "_*quijadas salvavidas*_", que resulta bastante más gráfico.​
_The term "Jaws of Life" refers to several types of piston-rod hydraulic tools known as cutters, spreaders and rams that are used to pry open vehicles involved in accidents when a victim may be trapped._​_How the Jaws of Life Work_​


----------

